# Attention all emulsion transfer lovers!  (Looking at you, Lenny!)



## terri (Mar 18, 2016)

Have you seen this?!?


----------



## limr (Mar 18, 2016)

terri said:


> Have you seen this?!?



Buzz showed that to me about 2 days ago. Very exciting!!


----------



## terri (Mar 18, 2016)

Not super excited about the metal substrate, but apparently there are paper options.   Freestyle is carrying the product line.

I watched her video and it looks silly-easy.    So cool!


----------



## Watchful (Mar 21, 2016)

I remember doing these things in school art class. Lots of fun.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 22, 2016)

Very cool. I would have used a low tack, automotive grade tack cloth that is normally used in in the waterbased basecoat refinishing process.


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2016)

Try it!

Personally, I'd like to try it with a regular piece of artist's paper, mid to heavy weight.  My fingers are twitching, but I don't have a work area yet.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 22, 2016)

terri said:


> Try it!
> 
> Personally, I'd like to try it with a regular piece of artist's paper, mid to heavy weight.  My fingers are twitching, but I don't have a work area yet.


I would think that may degrade the archival qualities. However, may not matter anyway because when you stick that thing on a wall with sunlight present, it's gonna fade fast. You can pickup those panels pretty cheap at home depot. 

Personally, if I venture down this road, I am going to spray matte automotive clear coat on top of them. They have really good UV properties and should aid in the prevention of color fade. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2016)

Totally agree about using the UV spray afterwards.   You can find that at art supply stores, too.   I like plain artist paper because it's acid-free, generally the choice for more traditional image transfers for that reason.   That, and the inventor in the video stresses the use of pigmented inks when you are printing out your chosen image.     

I agree that they might not last 100 years, but making sure you address all these aspects, you'd likely get a few decades - especially if you take care not to hang it in an area where sunlight hits it directly!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 22, 2016)

terri said:


> Totally agree about using the UV spray afterwards.   You can find that at art supply stores, too.   I like plain artist paper because it's acid-free, generally the choice for more traditional image transfers for that reason.   That, and the inventor in the video stresses the use of pigmented inks when you are printing out your chosen image.
> 
> I agree that they might not last 100 years, but making sure you address all these aspects, you'd likely get a few decades - especially if you take care not to hang it in an area where sunlight hits it directly!


Not sure about spraycan UV spray. I was talking about a real automotive matte clear coat used in a airspray gun. This clear is generally used on plastic trim and black out pieces in the automotive refinish market. They are very expensive and require proper respiratory equipment. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll have to go watch that. Hmm, haven't done a Freestyle order in awhile! Although I don't need another technique to start on, have enough half done projects as it is! Took an online course on encaustics but only got to the practice stage and then it was the holidays and I haven't gotten back to that yet. Encaustic paintings have been found that are centuries old, guess that's pretty archival! lol it's all the beeswax and resin.

Thanks for sharing Terri!


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Not sure about spraycan UV spray. I was talking about a real automotive matte clear coat used in a airspray gun. This clear is generally used on plastic trim and black out pieces in the automotive refinish market. They are very expensive and require proper respiratory equipment.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


hmm.   That might be better suited for its intended purpose.   You might want to take a look at plain ol' UV for prints, along these lines.   They are made for artistic purposes (though likely contain similar ingredients).    I have something akin to this, just not this brand, it was the first one that popped up when I did a quick search over at Freestyle.  

There is a technique involved.   A few gentle inversions (as opposed to a vigorous shake, which will create bubbles) of the can is sufficient.   Yes, take it outdoors and either lay your artwork down on a protective surface (like a paper bag) or prop it up against a wall if doable.   You begin the spray outside of the artwork, then gently sweep slowly one way, again and again while moving downward.   Then rotate the artwork and do it again.   Two coats is considered adequate coverage, though you can rotate again if desired.   I've done this many times over the years, using different brands of basically the same type product, and have no yellowing or any kind of environmental damage on things like hand colored darkroom prints, or Polaroid emulsion lifts and transfers on plain artist's paper (like Arches).  

Just my own personal experience with this kind of thing.       I'm trying to recall if the artist in the video mentions a particular spray for use over a metal substrate like she was using...dunno.


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'll have to go watch that. Hmm, haven't done a Freestyle order in awhile! Although I don't need another technique to start on, have enough half done projects as it is! Took an online course on encaustics but only got to the practice stage and then it was the holidays and I haven't gotten back to that yet. Encaustic paintings have been found that are centuries old, guess that's pretty archival! lol it's all the beeswax and resin.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Terri!


I love the look of encaustic!    Would love to find a hands-on workshop where the materials would be provided, with some practical tips on combining the resin & beeswax.    Definitely another alt process on my bucket list.    Was the online course pretty good, Sharon?


----------

